# Oil Spill On Driveway



## DoItMyselfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello All,
    Can someone tell me what I can use to remove motor oil from a driveway?
I've tried dawn soap,and even Coca-Cola, But did not have any luck,
     Any help would be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 5, 2006)

I have used Castrol Super Clean available at Wal-Mart and such places. It's a great tire cleaner and a good degreaser foer just about any job. I also use it to clean paint rollers and brushes after a job. It does wonders on just about everything including your skin. WEAR GLOVES!!

I found a good link for concrete cleaning;

CleanDriveway.htm

The driveway cleaners available can leave a wet looking mess that takes forever to go away. Super Clean mixes with water and dries everything it touches.


----------



## asbestos (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, Super clean is a good way to start. It is a butyl based slightly caustic cleaner and it goes after oil in a big way. HOT water and real TSP (actual Trisodium Phosphate) may also work. most other cleaners out there are acid based. It may just take several apps to get it to work.


----------



## PaPaDan (Jun 8, 2006)

What I have done for the past 30 years is to soak the stain with mineral spirits (paint thinner) and work it in with a broom. Then spread clay oil absobant (kitty litter) over the whole area and grind it in with your feet. Just scrub it with the bottom of your shoes. Then sweep up the litter and the stain will be gone. If the stains are real old and heavy it may take a couple times to get it all. When finished just wash down the drive with a hose to remove the kittylitter dust and remains in the concrete pores.


----------



## asbestos (Jun 10, 2006)

PaPaDan said:
			
		

> What I have done for the past 30 years is to soak the stain with mineral spirits . . . . ..



Geez after 30 years you think you would have fixed the oil leak


----------



## j&krenovation (Nov 26, 2006)

asbestos said:


> Geez after 30 years you think you would have fixed the oil leak



haha

though every vehicle leakes a small amount of oil i guess.


----------



## Bud Cline (Nov 28, 2006)

PaPaDan almost won what was behind door number three.

Here's a little trick.  Oil stains in natural stone or tile grout or concrete generally get there and penetrate over time, so to get the stains out you would also use time.

The trick is a poltice.  To make a poltice for this stain removal mix some kitty litter with mineral spirits in a bucket.  The kitty litter will soak up a bunch of spirits. Once the kitty litter is saturated with the mineral spirits and won't take no more liquid, add some more liquid.  Pour the mixture on the stain and let it sit for a few hours, maybe even over night if it isn't too warm outside when you do it.  After  a few hours hose it off thoroughly.  The mineral spirits residue may take a few days to disapate, it just depends on how porous the concrete is to begin with.

The poltice will naturally draw the oil out on its own, trying to scrub the stain only further imbeds to oil into the microscopic pores of the concrete and worsens the situation.

More than one application may be necessary, if so then let the area dry and rest for a few days before going at it again. During this time some of whatever remains will naturally try to rise with the evaporation process of the mineral spirits that has migrated deep into the concrete. 

Good Luck!


----------



## hdevogt (Aug 7, 2007)

I use a car engine cleaner like Gunk.  Spray it on and wipe it off with paper towels or newspaper.  I'm assuming that this is cement and not black top.


----------



## Loopmd (Feb 19, 2008)

This is going to sound pretty simple, but it really does work.  Put down Kitty Litter on top of the oil.  Get a piece of 1 x 4 about 12" long and grind the kitty litter into the concrete over the oil spill.  Grind it for awhile and it will turn into a very fine powder.  Keep grinding away and the oil will disappear.  You may have to do this a few times with new kitty litter, but it will work.  

Loop


----------

